# Welcome to Alabama



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

The pic says it all.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.


----------



## fredw (Jan 9, 2013)

Yup.  Can't argue with this one.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.



That is funny.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2013)

gotta love this SI Cover


----------



## Cleburne (Jan 9, 2013)

Four years straight in Alabama, I'll take it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2013)

The state of Florida did not even do this in their heyday did they?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.






Good eye !!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.



And my luck would be behind him on 20w trying to get thru all that road work


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> The state of Florida did not even do this in their heyday did they?



The sign doesn't look too real, but it is quite an accomplishment for the state.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.



How many 1/2 buried tires will that take to decorate the driveways Rip? Not to mention the white paint that has to be sprayed on them.


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> The sign doesn't look too real, but it is quite an accomplishment for the state.



Definitely a great accomplishment, but that is a lolbad Photoshop job.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.


Funny


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 9, 2013)

Good football team..... I will give you that, but Georgia is by far and wide the best state in the union.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.


in douglasville ga.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> in douglasville ga.



Good luck getting a permit for that.


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 9, 2013)

Gotta enjoy what Saban has accomplished.  - dang fine hillbilly born and raised.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 9, 2013)

i think its 3 crystals and i box of glass chips.  some lineman  dropped 1.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> in douglasville ga.



Afraid it is 'west-bound and down'.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2013)

the r.o.c. said:


> i think its 3 crystals and i box of glass chips.  some lineman  dropped 1.



Wrong, it was a parent of one of the plaers


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.



Good eye, that half of a double wide is halarious!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Wrong, it was a parent of one of the plaers



In shock that their kid was worth that much money.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2013)

good thing they've got football...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> And a half of a mobile home headed for it's final destination.



That's hilarious!!!  I didn't notice it at first.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> The sign doesn't look too real, but it is quite an accomplishment for the state.



you mean for the young men that made it happen.



HucK Finn said:


> Good football team..... I will give you that, but Georgia is by far and wide the best state in the union.



WRONG....can not say why on the forum


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel back said:


> you mean for the young men that made it happen.
> Attending taxpayer supported public institution for free. Playing in an awesome venue and facilities made possible
> by sellout crowds at all games. Awesome fan support. Best coach in CFB, and best fans. Yep. Quite an accomplishment for the team, fans, and citizens who make it all possible for the student athlete to have a great environment in which to excel.
> 
> WRONG....can not say why on the forum


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel back said:


> WRONG....can not say why on the forum



No, you have got to admit....... Bama has a above average football team.

To disagree with the other part of my statement is simply unfathomable, it's like saying the earth is at the center of the universe.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 15, 2013)

whoooo Hoooo.... Alabama has one average college, the best thing in the state. 

Alabama as far as a state goes.... Well, it only pales in comparison to that of the Empire State of the South, the great state of Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> = Georgia is by far and wide the best state in the union.



For what?


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For what?



I ain't got all day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 16, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> I ain't got all day.



Too bad Richt didn't realize that.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too bad Richt didn't realize that.



I'm not tracking, I was talking about the state of GA, not just UGA.
Besides he is from FL anyway, I wouldn't expect him to understand.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Georgia is The State.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia is The State.



You need to move back home then.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia is The State.



For some dumb reason we drove over to the Bass Pro Shops in Leeds, Al. They are making a career of I-20.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You need to move back home then.



I would if old age had not snuck on me Matthew. That was my plan all along, then Kids get married and have kids and well, you kinda want to spend your late years with them. I do plan to start spending more time down that way now that the wife has retired. You are right about one thing it is home.


----------



## MOTS (Jan 16, 2013)

FYI....Alabama is where the toothbrush was invented!
If it was any other state it would be called a teethbrush!


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would if old age had not snuck on me Matthew. That was my plan all along, then Kids get married and have kids and well, you kinda want to spend your late years with them. I do plan to start spending more time down that way now that the wife has retired. You are right about one thing it is home.



A lot of bammers seem to enjoy it.

 You better hold off on that trip til March.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> A lot of bammers seem to enjoy it.
> 
> You better hold off on that trip til March.



Cant do that got my hunt set up for Feb. Dont mean I cant come ther in March also.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

When you see us having our first warm spell, get ready. I wish I would have went today, it wasn't that bad out.


----------

